# New Arrivals. What About Yours?



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I have been fortunate to add three watches to the collection in the last few days.

Firstly a 9ct gold Roamer dating from 1971. This was saved from being scrapped as there is marking on the dial at the three o'clock position.










The movement looks clean and keeping excellent time.










The second watch is a 9ct gold Omega dating from 1945.










This has a calibre 280 movement.










Lastly, but not leastly is a 9ct Jaeger Le Coultre dating from 1950. It has unusual barrel lugs which would be clearer to see if it had a leather strap.










The movement reference, under the balance, is P480/c.










I hope these new arrivals are of some interest, even though I need to keep working on the quality of the pictures as well as the size etc. I'm always kean to see others newest additions, as well as the better quality photography! So what's new or newest for you at the moment ?

Regards

David


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

davidcxn said:


>


Very nice trio David :yes:

I'd love to see some more photos of the Omega.

My most recent arrival is this custom build..........










A 47mm case from Manbushijie with Roland Kemmner dial/handset/crown and a Seagull ST36 series movement.

Built by Steve Burrage.

Fitted with one of Roy's black leather 24mm straps.

Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My new arrival is arriving tomorrow (today, whatever). At least it should, it's already here in Porto... It's a pretty rare one too


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, you've picked up three cracking watches there. I'm a big fan of Roamer and loving that Omega 45. The condition of it looks superb.

Cheers


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Picked up my new arrival at the ad this morning, will post pictures tonight...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

No new arrivals to show off.  The last one I bought (last week) needed too much resto so it's hit the bay.

I have a couple on hold while I wait for funds to clear though. Hoping to have one of these on my wrist in the next couple of weeks:










And then the Seamaster Chronostop to live next to it in the box!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

One of these ( blue bezel and 600m version ) should be welcomed into the fold tomorrow.










I'm not even all that sure why I like it.	Maybe the extra helium valve crown. Perhaps the little magnifying date bubble.	God only knows. Cheap as chips anyway.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the replies and pictures. There's some fantastic watches there. The custom build really has a classic good look to it and an Omega Chronostop is well worth the wait. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics. I think whether a watch is new or newish its good to share within the forum. It just proves that there is never a finishing point collecting watches there is always something new which is special. I have added a few more pics of the Omega.





































I'm hoping to get a few more watches this week so might reply to myself on this thread. Possibly not a good sign and similar to talking to yourself. At least it's about watches though!

All pics of new / newish watches very welcome and maybe in the future there could be an ongoing thread to cover new watches.

Kind regards

David


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the idea of a sticky for new watches.

Arrived in the post today - all i've done is stick a new band on it so far, as it is poorly (see the thread in tinkers corner!

Dated to 1951, according to the case number. It is gold plate, but a massive 40 microns. Might need a buckle and a new crystal, but why not spoil it?


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

hasn't arrived yet but i got this tissot at auction yesterday.










and five pocket watches in need of repair

i

i









I'll post better pictures when they're here


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I like the idea of a sticky for new watches.
> 
> Arrived in the post today - all i've done is stick a new band on it so far, as it is poorly (see the thread in tinkers corner!
> 
> Dated to 1951, according to the case number. It is gold plate, but a massive 40 microns. Might need a buckle and a new crystal, but why not spoil it?


this was the strap it was sold on - what a difference a piece of leather makes


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of a sticky for new watches.
> ...


As much as I love a flexi that is a hell of an improvement with the leather! I've got a 1970 Rolex Datejust in coming. Needs a strap and I like the idea of a worn leather strap.

Cheers


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

this arrived this morning from my celtic friend deco and i,m chuffed to bits with it .


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

this arrived this morning from my celtic friend deco and i,m chuffed to bits with it .


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting pictures of your new watches. Must admit to liking them all and there's quite a mixture from "cheap as chips" to a Rolex. Hope the latter turns out to be a simple fix! The Breitling speaks for itself, really like the colour. Will the pocket watches get or will remain to get repaired? Hope the Tissot turns out to be in good order.

I dont know if the powers to be would consider having a permanent thread for new watches. Having it as an option may encourage some to post pictures and also it could cover any type / age of watch. That said an individual post may be more likely to be looked at rather than going through an ongoing thread. There may be better candidates / topics for a pinned thread.

I have being trying to take better pictures of my Jaegar Le Coultre which are below. Nearly lost them all earlier due to a senior / technology aversion moment!





































Thanks again for your pictures etc.

Kind regards

David


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I got this Monaco a few days ago. It's the second time I've owned one but this time I definately wont be letting it go!

I've also brought the official bracelet which should be arriving in the next couple of days - can't wait to put it on the watch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and here it is: Aristo Kampschimmer. Pretty hard to find these ones, they never did many and the most common model has a sandblasted case with a Cali dial. This one is the first one I ever saw and it's a beauty!!! There's nothing I would change on this one! ...aside from the strap. Came with an excellent Arsito black strap but the size is something like XXXXXL. So off to a Rios Oxford.

Crappy photos....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not a small watch, 44/45mm square one with stuck out lugs. But the lugs shoot down as it si usual with Aristo models. It's a wrist huger.





































I really like the brand, everything looks and feels top quality. I like it so much I have a second one incoming!! :lol:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, the Monaco is fantastic and a definite keeper even if involves some super glue. I had the chance of one about a year ago but passed on it due to my circumstances at that time.

The Aristo is not a name that I knew so had a look online. They are certainly highly regarded with a swiss Eta movement and the case build and design from Germany. Yours seems to have been modeled from a vintage German 1940s watch. I can understand having more than one of these makes in your collection, quality and style is a perfect combination.

Thanks for the pictures.

Regards

David


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Doesn't rain it pours....bought these 3 beauties recently within a few days of each other...now I'll have to start saving again.. :shocking:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My most recent arrival was this about ten days ago...

*"Services"** Despatch Rider, Foreign Made (by Thiel Bros Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa late 1930s*


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Two new arrivals. This B1 just over a week ago...










And this Explorer 1 on Monday (apologies for the poor photo)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This should be arriving in the next couple of days, a bit of 70s bling but quite rare, needs some TLC I have a spare crystal for it sellers pics not mine unusual as it,s probably J.B.Champion cased.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> ...and here it is: Aristo Kampschimmer. Pretty hard to find these ones, they never did many and the most common model has a sandblasted case with a Cali dial. This one is the first one I ever saw and it's a beauty!!! There's nothing I would change on this one! ...aside from the strap. Came with an excellent Arsito black strap but the size is something like XXXXXL. So off to a Rios Oxford.
> 
> Crappy photos....


Nice catch there Sir. I only have 1 Aristo (Mach's Dakar) and i can only say good things about the brand based on that 1 example.

Very good to see you found a suitable candidate for that Rios Oxford too. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, another impressive and diverse range of new additions to the collection.

Oz-bear: "Doesn't rain it pours" that's one type of rain I wouldn't complain about. Love the Tudor but would be hard to choose which one to wear each day. Hope there's no more rain until the finances recover!

Mach: I have a few watches, not Services, but with that style and size of casing. At first glance they seem small but on the wrist have a great vintage look.

HHHH: A Breitling and a Rolex! I've always liked the Explorer models and have one which has "Precision" on the dial.

dombox40: A classic 70s watch! I have bought a few of these type of watches "blind" and they never work. Similarly the models where a press of the button gives a red display of the time for a few seconds. The latest attempt was with a Zenith 50.0010.4712 or y just last week. On the movement it gives swiss quartz 532 HE and 47.1.

I should really stick to buying watches that work!

Thanks again to everyone sharing their new additions! I'm hoping to have a few more myself in the next few days.

Kind regards

David


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have few this is one of them.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40: A classic 70s watch! I have bought a few of these type of watches "blind" and they never work. Similarly the models where a press of the button gives a red display of the time for a few seconds. The latest attempt was with a Zenith 50.0010.4712 or y just last week. On the movement it gives swiss quartz 532 HE and 47.1.

You are obviously not aware we have a resident expert for these watches name is Silverhawk AKA Paul he can repair all types of tuning fork and electric watches so look him up sometime.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Picked this up yesterday...

(I also have another to add but needs a battery first, so hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Love the Monaco and the Seamaster. Especially the Seamaster.

Jealous? Aye.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I like Oz-bears taste, so much so I am waiting on a watchco 300 from Australia in identical spec'. I think it was the last one they have produced, they are having a fire sale on ebay at the moment, SHOM Omegas were about Â£1200 minus customs charges!


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi again, I'm really enjoying seeing all the new additions.

Woody, like the Seiko diver, it's a type of watch I don't have in my collection and the more I see them the more I like them.

Dombox40: Thanks for the advice. I do get mechanical watches restored as funds allow but didn't have any contact for getting quotes for electronic watches. I have an Omega f300 as well as the Zenith I mentioned. Presume the Zenith would merit an enquiry as I think it is a rarer watch.

Tall_Tim, that is some watch just to "pick up". Will it get regular wrist time or kept for special occasions?

I only got one of my expected watches today.

It is a Croton Aquamedico in 14ct gold.










Apparently these were marketed as "doctors" watches with a good quality 17 jewel movement for measuring the old pulse no doubt. I'm uncertain of the need for it to be waterproof though.

It's a comfortable watch on the wrist.










I'm afraid I cant take a picture of the movement as the back is screwed in to place and I don't have anything I could safely use to open it.










As you can see the case back is a somewhat unique design.

Many thanks again for all the pictures etc.

Kind regards

David


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Had my eye out for one of these for a long time - Henri Gireaux Alarm...




























I believe these are a generally an inexpensive brand (cheap), but these go for good money... as you can see why - I'm lovin' it!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

davidcxn said:


> Tall_Tim, that is some watch just to "pick up". Will it get regular wrist time or kept for special occasions?


Thanks, it will go into my rotation, but aside from tomorrow (team building event at a 'Go Ape' place at Crathes Castle), it will be worn quite a lot in the near future.

Also got this yesterday, have posted more pics in another thread...


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

davidcxn said:


> HHHH: A Breitling and a Rolex! I've always liked the Explorer models and have one which has "Precision" on the dial.


Indirectly swapped both for an IWC. Would like to have got an older Explorer like your one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Nice catch there Sir. I only have 1 Aristo (Mach's Dakar) and i can only say good things about the brand based on that 1 example.


Thanks! I think they are a very disregarded brand outside of Germany only because they are a small brand. Also because their range is quite wide... there's some cheap ones fitted with quartz movements that look a lot like much more expensive mechanical ones. It's a democratic policy (a watch for everyone's pocket) but the image might suffer a bit. But anyway, they are amazing watches and Aristo is not just a boutique brand that orders the parts and puts them together. They buy a lot of ebauches that are completely disassembled, reassembled, refinished and retouched on Pforzheim (the other major watchmaking area in Germany besides Glashutte.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, looks like a lot of people are getting a lot of new watches. With the quality of the photographs and the immaculate condition of the watches I would be worried about wearing them.

Mechanical Alarm: I haven't heard of the Henri Gireaux brand before but from your pics can understand why you have been looking for one for so long. Hope you enjoy it, scratch free, for many years.

Tall_Tim: That's some watch to have as part of a rotation. I suppose the purpose of any watch is use but I would still have reservations about risking spoiling a watch that is in such perfect condition.

HHHH: I got that explorer some years ago. Alls well at the front though the back is heavily marked. That was down to the chap I bought it from, he was well known for not being happy with any watch until he checked the movement to see it was genuine. He used all sorts of inappropriate tools to gain access with little concern about the case. As nobody sees the back I still enjoyed wearing it.

I managed to take a few pics of a watch I received last week. It is an Everite which I believe was a brand name for H.Samuel. The movement interested me as it is marked as being an AS 1130. This calibre was also referred to as a Wehrmachtswerk (army movement) which was a regularly ordered movement by the Wermacht in the 2nd World War. I need to do a bit more research on this and would welcome any advice.




























Earlier this afternoon I mentioned the Zenith 50.0010.4712 which I had bought blind and didn't work when fitted with 386 batteries. A couple of pictures just for interest.



















Thanks again to everyone for sharing their new arrivals. I hope to have a few new ones back from repairs (if they can be repaired) soon.

Kind regards

David


----------



## prodesign (Mar 20, 2012)

Got this Louis Erard timepiece, some ten days ago...

Louis Erard 1931 Chrono - Limited Edition (No. 03/50)


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Acquired this yesterday










My second Omega


----------



## skysocrates (Sep 7, 2010)

Bought myself this Montblanc Timewalker as a birthday present to myself. Photo is from the Montblanc website ... Will post wrist shots later

http://www.montblanc.co.uk/products/automatic_timewalker_automatic.105813.php

It's my first automatic watch but I've already got a good idea of what I would like in my collection:

Omega Seamaster, Tag Monaco, IWC Portuguese Chronograph


----------



## Neil2094 (May 30, 2011)

I have two new arrivals this month,

The first is the result of a slightly merry search through Ebay 7 weeks ago. Totally forgot about it until it ended up in the post box, it's really really poor quality but I'm actually finding myself liking it and it's keeping decent time.










The next is a present from fiance, who is to blame for starting this obsession in the first place, so she can't moan 










The rubber strap needs replacing through, I don't find it all that comfortable


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the latest pictures added.

There hasn't been a single watch posted that I haven't liked. "Skysocrates" your very focused on your collection objectives and I wish you well with finding and enjoying them. Love the Louis Erard which has a classical look but is different at the same time. The more I see of the Omega Seamaster Professional range the more I hope to own one at some time in the future. Neil2094, two good looking watches there, it is indeed an obsession and one I hope you continue to enjoy.

My own addition today is a rather large Cyma.




























Am still waiting for other new watches which require parts that need to be sourced. I hope to get some of them back soon.

Thanks again for all the pictures.

Kind regards

David


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

picked this up this morning along with some pocket watches


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

These were among this weeks new arrivals. I'm particularly fond of the blue one....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not had many arrivals recently so was glad to get this Vostok Europe Anchar 300m. Very impressed with the quality both of the watch and kit it came with. So my new daily wearer for a while to see if it replaces my Dievas Divergraph.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Update on the Tauchmeister I posted earlier. I was expecting what I paid for... a Â£40 generic diver and Omega Seamaster homage. Absolutely not. This has all the feel of a very good quality piece, albeit just a quartz. Nice heavy weight and to add a little cherry on top it has screwed bracelet links. There was me tapping away at what i thought were split pins as well.

Bought as a nice looking daily wear. That's what it is. Feels like Â£200 worth though. I hereby append my humble recommendation.


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

David's Omega at the start of this thread looks just about perfect. As far as I can see, Omega don't make anything so nice now.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for adding your newest watches. I like the Tissot, Rotary's and the Vostok. The latter has a look that I am beginning to like more but I'm not sure how it would be on the wrist.

William2: thanks for your comments on the Omega. I am lucky to own it and I've got the identical 280 calibre watch but in steel / metal away for repair. It needs parts and sometimes they cant be sourced. I agree about the look and quality of the Omega watches of this era. Do you have any in your collection?

Going further back in time is this Omega. I'm still to date the silver hallmarks etc but a couple of quick pictures before it goes away for a service.



















Thanks again for sharing your new additions.

Kind regards

David


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

My most recent is this, although I have also recently aquired a Speedie Mkii


----------

